# Citizen BN7020-17E Professional Diver?



## Robotaz

What is the story on this watch? I can't find anything other than a few links to preorders or out of stock pages. Nothing official from Ctitzen, at all.


----------



## Robotaz

I'm surprised nobody cares.

Anyway, I called AZFT and they said they got a pic and an MSRP from their Citizen rep and have nothing else. Really mysterious.

I'm assuming it's a 9130 Miyota. Super Ti. Should be a really cool watch and a worthy successor to the autozilla.


----------



## tam pak yu

Wondering this guy.is ran2.by auto or solar?


----------



## Dave W

I can't help you with any information, but that is one awesome looking watch.


----------



## GTR83

Is this supposed to be a new 2017 release? This is the first time I have ever heard of it. Looks cool and might be Citizen's answer to the 1000m Tunas.


----------



## Narc'd

Overall it looks kinda cool but I just can't get over how cramped the tiny dial looks in such a big watch. The fat hour markers and short, chunky hands look like they're screaming for a little more room to breathe.

So anyone reckon the power reserve indicator means it's a mechanical movement inside or is it for solar-reserve electrical power?


----------



## Robotaz

Narc'd said:


> Overall it looks kinda cool but I just can't get over how cramped the tiny dial looks in such a big watch. The fat hour markers and short, chunky hands look like they're screaming for a little more room to breathe.
> 
> So anyone reckon the power reserve indicator means it's a mechanical movement inside or is it for solar-reserve electrical power?


Google the Miyota 9130 and you'll see the date and power reserve indicator align perfectly. I'm almost certain it's a 9130.

http://miyotamovement.com/product/mechanical4.html

EDIT - Here's a random web store page that says it's mechanical. I'm pretty sure it is just based on the 9130 architecture.

http://www.thetimestore.com/index.php/men-s/promaster-professional-diver-black-super-titanium.html


----------



## Shanghai

2300 dollars. Big watch 48mm Nice watch though.

Citizen Rofessional Diver Black Super Titanium BN7020-17E


----------



## watchw

Still liking this one better


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ cool cool cool.


----------



## Robotaz

Shanghai said:


> 2300 dollars. Big watch 48mm Nice watch though.
> 
> Citizen Rofessional Diver Black Super Titanium BN7020-17E


Nice, thanks for the feedback. Appreciated.


----------



## GTR83

If it is a Miyota 9130 inside then the BN7020 is definitely a legit, if slightly less refined looking, alternative to the 1000m Tunas. A Cyborg Tuna perhaps, due to its techy look? Now I'm starting to wonder what kind of bracelet will work well with it...


----------



## Shanghai

I think at $2300 it is over priced unless it goes on sale for a lot less. Its a nice watch, but looks a little to big and to cramped. Although need to see it in person really. I was looking for a 1000 meter diver but wouldn't spend that kind of money.


----------



## 72BSXII

It looks like a tank. Is it an auto?


----------



## Robotaz

72BSXII said:


> It looks like a tank. Is it an auto?


See my comments above.


----------



## Robotaz

watchw said:


> Still liking this one better


I never noticed an Eco Drive with a PR indicator. Seems pointless.

I really hope a $2300 watch is not an Eco Drive.


----------



## Robotaz

I'm very upset to have to report that this $2,300 watch is an Eco-Drive, making it possibly the most Invicta-ish overpriced watch in the history of watches.

Very sad. It could have been so awesome.


----------



## GTR83

Robotaz said:


> I'm very upset to have to report that this $2,300 watch is an Eco-Drive, making it possibly the most Invicta-ish overpriced watch in the history of watches.
> 
> Very sad. It could have been so awesome.
> 
> View attachment 11167706


Oh wow. I've been bugged by the thought that Japanese manufacturers especially, and all watch manufacturers in general, have been trying to push either or both of the following:
1. Push the prices of non-auto movements upwards to increase the prestige, uh, I mean the average MSRP of such movements down the road

2. Try to position non-auto watches to the next generation of shoppers as being similar in desirability to the auto ones as to make them equally marketable

The above also explains why fashion brands like Guess, Fossil etc continue to sell since the majority of shoppers just don't know better.

And this revelation about the $2,300 Citizen being a glorified quartz watch kind of confirms it to me. I hate being negative, but the above is just a couple of the possible scenarios if you analyse the trend of what these watch manufacturers are currently doing. I'm not innocent though, I used to have a pair of overpriced Frogman G-Shocks and right now I'm lusting for an even more expensive one as well, lol.


----------



## Robotaz

GTR83 said:


> Oh wow. I've been bugged by the thought that Japanese manufacturers especially, and all watch manufacturers in general, have been trying to push either or both of the following:
> 1. Push the prices of non-auto movements upwards to increase the prestige, uh, I mean the average MSRP of such movements down the road
> 
> 2. Try to position non-auto watches to the next generation of shoppers as being similar in desirability to the auto ones as to make them equally marketable
> 
> The above also explains why fashion brands like Guess, Fossil etc continue to sell since the majority of shoppers just don't know better.
> 
> And this revelation about the $2,300 Citizen being a glorified quartz watch kind of confirms it to me. I hate being negative, but the above is just a couple of the possible scenarios if you analyse the trend of what these watch manufacturers are currently doing. I'm not innocent though, I used to have a pair of overpriced Frogman G-Shocks and right now I'm lusting for an even more expensive one as well, lol.


I don't think there's any question that this is to target "the next generation of shoppers", aka conspicuous consumers with no clue.

I guess Citizen thinks people will see the kit and huge price tag and just jump on it because they don't know anything about watches.


----------



## timseren

Robotaz said:


> I don't think there's any question that this is to target "the next generation of shoppers", aka conspicuous consumers with no clue.
> 
> I guess Citizen thinks people will see the kit and huge price tag and just jump on it because they don't know anything about watches.


Exactly. We have to remember that most customers doesn't really care about watches as we do. For most price, size, brand, etc. are deciding factors.


----------



## Shanghai

I have been looking for a new dive watch in either seiko or citizen, but this is just not it. I like the 1000 meters and like it being a quartz/solar, but not at a 2300 dollars. If it was around $800 i might consider it.

They probably won't sell them in the UK anyway so i won't need to worry about it.


----------



## macbrush

My regular watch shop quoted me US$1720 for this watch. Considering a brand new Autozilla was around $850, $1720 is still outrage! But i do like the design and eco drive. My line of work require very precise time, so i only have 2 autos, and my regulars are all quartz anyway.


----------



## Worker

Wow...big money for this one. 

I'd like to be in, but won't be.


----------



## Robotaz

The more I think about this watch, the more I believe it's the most over-priced watch ever. I cannot think of a more ridiculous offering.


----------



## mlkman19

Just wait...it's 18+mm thick as well.


----------



## fastenerhouse

A worthy successor to the Autozilla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Gotta say.. i love citizen watches, but.... that thing is hideous. Its oversized for little gain, barely readable.
Maybe a few career divers could use it, but otherwise meh.


----------



## Dave W

I just love this watch but the price is going to keep me away. 

Dave


----------



## Impulse

The price is high.

Eco Drive divers are an overall win in my book, but I can see why there is hesitation.

I cant say im surprised by the choice by Citizen though; they have been pushing solar tech for a long while.


----------



## Robotaz

New pics ripped from Arizona Fine Time.

I have to say, it's possibly the most serious, real dive watch that I can recall.

I just can't stomach a price like that.


----------



## aaron davis

It seems to have let me post the photos in the end anyway


----------



## RFCII

Let me provide a little different perspective. I have had many, many Swiss and Japanese automatic divers over the years and still have a handful. I have also made extensive use of Citizen quartz watches for actual diving. For dive watch function, I believe solar is the best. Long battery life, fewer mechanical parts to fail, etc. I have a Citizen BN0175-19E, which is almost bulletproof and very similar to the this watch. IMHO, solar is the right choice. The Seiko Tunas are very nice. Maybe I'll get one sometime. But solar is the best.


----------



## Robotaz

RFCII said:


> But solar is the best.


For what?


----------



## RFCII

Robotaz said:


> For what?


Reread my post.


----------



## automan69

RFCII said:


> Let me provide a little different perspective. I have had many, many Swiss and Japanese automatic divers over the years and still have a handful. I have also made extensive use of Citizen quartz watches for actual diving. For dive watch function, I believe solar is the best. Long battery life, fewer mechanical parts to fail, etc. I have a Citizen BN0175-19E, which is almost bulletproof and very similar to the this watch. IMHO, solar is the right choice. The Seiko Tunas are very nice. Maybe I'll get one sometime. But solar is the best.


I agree....solar makes sense for diving because outside the internal capacitor/battery is going to be charging. 
As to this pricey Citizen dive watch, to me, if a serious diver, probably the watch to own. Really only fits a rubber strap. Huge bezel you can easily read and it locks.
If there is a more purpose built watch for diving, I don't know what it is. Most don't dive however. I personally wouldn't own this watch because although I swim everyday, I don't dive or wear a watch in the water. I do love dive watches however...but more traditional. I also own a quartz Tuna and I love the watch. It is also the most accurate watch I own. No mechanical watches for me. I also own a Citizen BN-0150 dive watch which is solar and I enjoy it for casual wear.


----------



## Robotaz

For real diving, I'd rather just have the screwed back tunas. Sorry, but the concept of needing solar charging during 20 minutes of diving with a capacitor holding 1.5 years of charge is funny.

On this watch, I obviously wish it had a Miyota 9xxx, but since it's Eco I'm OK with it at half price, I just wish the ridiculous PR indicator wasn't there. 

A PR indicator for a 1.5 year charge is just stupid, and confuses the user while diving, at best.


----------



## atarione

$2300 eco drive watch... no **** .... no thanx.

in the first pictures it looks hideous, however in the new photos from AFT it looks better..but not $2000 better...


----------



## Degr8n8

automan69 said:


> I also own a quartz Tuna and I love the watch. It is also the most accurate watch I own. No mechanical watches for me. I also own a Citizen BN-0150 dive watch which is solar and I enjoy it for casual wear.


I find it funny how your username is automan69, but you dont have an automatic watch. Perhaps you're into cars? Anyways, I concur quartz is a win and the Tuna is hard to beat.


----------



## automan69

Degr8n8 said:


> I find it funny how your username is automan69, but you dont have an automatic watch. Perhaps you're into cars? Anyways, I concur quartz is a win and the Tuna is hard to beat.


yes...related to auto's. Product development, auto industry. Don't get mechanical movements and I am a true gear head. Quartz and/or solar should have killed all mechanical movements except luddites who still listen to vinyl who voted for Hillary...lol.

PS: don't own a corded telephone or cathode ray TV either. I have probably owned 50 mechanical and/or automatic watches.


----------



## Glockcubed

I ordered my BN7020-17E today from my AD. $1600.00 + tax. Will receive 1 week from tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## GTR83

Glockcubed said:


> I ordered my BN7020-17E today from my AD. $1600.00 + tax. Will receive 1 week from tomorrow. Can't wait.


Congrats!
Please post pics when it arrives. This could very well be a good alternative (albeit at almost two times the price) to the 300m tunas. Imagine that, a modernized 1000m solar tuna for the space age!


----------



## shorinjikempo

Any idea how long ecodrive battery reserve last? Also, what is the life span of the battery?


----------



## Robotaz

shorinjikempo said:


> Any idea how long ecodrive battery reserve last? Also, what is the life span of the battery?


Specs say 1.5 years.

How long the capacitor/battery lasts is a great question. Sounds like a nightmare trying to get it serviced, IMO.


----------



## Robotaz

As posted in another thread, can anyone figure out the difference between BN7020-09E and BN7020-17E?


----------



## Cobia

Awesome looking watch, big citizen diver fan here but the price is ridiculous, its about 1.7k+ over priced.


----------



## Glockcubed

Robotaz said:


> As posted in another thread, can anyone figure out the difference between BN7020-09E and BN7020-17E?


I was told by Citizen that the 09E was the Asian market and the 17E is the US market. Specs are same for both.


----------



## watchw

Looks cool in the video


----------



## Glockcubed

Glockcubed said:


> I ordered my BN7020-17E today from my AD. $1600.00 + tax. Will receive 1 week from tomorrow. Can't wait.


Just to check in, I did not receive the watch as expected. There was some delay in shipping and release. I have been assured by my AD that it was in fact shipped to their main headquarters and it will be over nighted to my local store. Should have it no later than this Thursday.:-!


----------



## watchw

Can you please post an unboxing video? That would be super cool!


----------



## ctsean

Here a review video that I stumbled on. It's german but with subtitles. got some good views and measurements with a caliper around 7:30 



 Just a little too ridiculously large for me


----------



## Robotaz

ctsean said:


> Here a review video that I stumbled on. It's german but with subtitles. got some good views and measurements with a caliper around 7:30
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little too ridiculously large for me


I saw that, too. Did you cringe hearing the calipers scrape across the case on the width measurement?


----------



## ctsean

they are plastic calipers. I like to think the super titanium case can handle it


----------



## Robotaz

ctsean said:


> they are plastic calipers. I like to think the super titanium case can handle it


LOL. OK


----------



## Robotaz

Well, I just ordered one. Should be interesting to see how it is in the flesh.


----------



## Glockcubed

Robotaz said:


> Well, I just ordered one. Should be interesting to see how it is in the flesh.


Glad to see someone else ordered one My AD called me on Saturday (yesterday) and informed me that 
mine had been received at their main office and was being shipped overnight so that I will receive it on Monday. Can't wait:-!


----------



## Robotaz

Glockcubed said:


> Glad to see someone else ordered one My AD called me on Saturday (yesterday) and informed me that
> mine had been received at their main office and was being shipped overnight so that I will receive it on Monday. Can't wait:-!


Mine will be here on Wednesday because the dealer ships via donkey. Does it to me every time. Pisses me off, but it's a good price.


----------



## Glockcubed

It came today. It is BIG, but that's OK. Not to heavy. Plenty of wrist presence. I like it. Quick photo for now,


----------



## wolfpack1995

It's very cool model, definitely intended to go up against the Tuna's. Think Citizen has some work to do with its dive watches with the exception of the BN-151's.


----------



## wolfpack1995

Wow, congrats! Should do a quick review would like to learn more, thanks for sharing!


----------



## watchw

It's stunning


----------



## Tseg

Phat with a P-H.


----------



## Robotaz

Anxiously awaiting mine.

I've transformed from excited, to mad about the Eco-drive, to optimistic, to now convinced it probably will be the best real dive watch I've owned. 

My biggest concern is the strap and spring bars.


----------



## Glockcubed

After one day, here are my observations:

I still have it on.

Very comfortable.:-d

As mentioned earlier, it is Big.b-)

After 26 hours it is spot on time wise.

Excellent Lume.:-d

Dial is very readable.:think:

If I had to pick a negative, it would be the strap. I think it could be a little softer. ;-)

But as I said, I am still wearing it and will wear it to the office again tomorrow.:-d

Every time I look at it (which is a Lot) I see something different.

Overall, I am totally happy with the BN7020-17E. It fits in perfectly with my diver collection.


----------



## Glockcubed

I got going here and took a few comparison photo's:


----------



## Glockcubed

Notice, the time is right on with all watches.


----------



## watchw

Is it much bigger than the bn2024? Thanks


----------



## Robotaz

Looks like someone needs an Autozilla.


----------



## Robotaz

Definitely a professional diver. This isn't for the faint of heart. By far the largest watch I've ever owned.

Also keep in mind the 17E does not come with a box as big, apparently, as the 09E.


----------



## Glockcubed

watchw said:


> Is it much bigger than the bn2024? Thanks


Yes. It is noticeably bigger.


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Robotaz, Thanks for posting up the side by side photos of the Promaster vs the Tuna. Very interesting comparison. I like the new Promaster alot. It does look quite a bit larger than the Tuna but very cool. Enjoy it!


----------



## Robotaz

Mbaulfinger said:


> Robotaz, Thanks for posting up the side by side photos of the Promaster vs the Tuna. Very interesting comparison. I like the new Promaster alot. It does look quite a bit larger than the Tuna but very cool. Enjoy it!


It's even bigger than my Bulova Sea King auto, which is a wonderful Autozilla-like cousin of this watch BTW. Both are crazy purpose-driven beasts. Both Ti with locking bezels. The Sea King has the ultimate bezel though.

I'll do a comparison of those and post here, so check back.


----------



## Robotaz

Lume is good enough, but Citizen has a lot of room for improvement. I expect growth in their lume technology over the coming years or they will fall far, far behind Seiko.


----------



## idkfa

Looks good (way too big for twigs I call wrists) and if the street price eventually gets in the $1250-1500 range I can see it strongly competing against Seiko. I would have preferred no PR and the seconds hand lume pip could be a couple millimetres further out.


----------



## RFCII

I just picked up the BN0175-19E and am very pleased with it, but I will be watchingthe 1000m model as well.

IMG_4493r by Robert Copple, on Flickr

IMG_4494r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## watchw

I can't get over how amazing it looks!
one of the best looking divers i have ever seen.
Now Seiko has to do a bigger Tuna than the golden Tuna 
Any chance for a quick comparison with the Tuna? Which one do you like more? Thanks.
Thanks.


----------



## Alen David

Robotaz said:


> Lume is good enough, but Citizen has a lot of room for improvement. I expect growth in their lume technology over the coming years or they will fall far, far behind Seiko.


That watch looks BOSS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Regarding the lume... i had the bn2024... and reurned it because of the lume. It's actually pretty sad because otherwise it was awesom. 
So yes they need to improve the lume asap.


----------



## Mbaulfinger

I have a gshock gravity master and thought that it was a huge watch but thickness wise the BN7020 is quite a few mm's thicker. I too would be interested in a quick review on your impressions of the BN7020 vs the golden tuna. 
Also feel that this watch will be quite rare to see and like that aspect of it. Probably won't see too many of these around town.


----------



## Robotaz

Mbaulfinger said:


> I have a gshock gravity master and thought that it was a huge watch but thickness wise the BN7020 is quite a few mm's thicker. I too would be interested in a quick review on your impressions of the BN7020 vs the golden tuna.
> Also feel that this watch will be quite rare to see and like that aspect of it. Probably won't see too many of these around town.


What comparison beyond the tuna and zilla pics I posted would you like?


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Your impression how each wears on the wrist, quality comparison, etc. Just general impression of two very high quality watches. Thanks


----------



## Robotaz

Mbaulfinger said:


> Your impression how each wears on the wrist, quality comparison, etc. Just general impression of two very high quality watches. Thanks


The tuna is a better watch, by far.


----------



## watchw

So that means you're disappointed with it?


----------



## Robotaz

watchw said:


> So that means you're disappointed with it?


Not at all. I paid half the SBDX014 price with a 6 year Citizen warranty.

It's more comparable to the Darth. Fit and finish is a slight bump ahead on the Darth, but this is a much more limited and special piece. It's still very, very nice and I recommend it for real divers and collectors. I also have LE Citizen Altichron Cirrus, as well as the Bulova Sea King auto LE, so there's a theme for me that's consistent and really cool...


----------



## Worker

I need to convince myself that BN7020 it is different enough from this one to justify. I do like it though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Culto

Very cool


----------



## Glockcubed

Robotaz, You and I must have the same watch collection, I have all of the tunas and a few more in the Asian line. Very cool:


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ That's an SBDB009, right?


----------



## Glockcubed

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ That's an SBDB009, right?


The Spring drive is the SBDB013. i agree with your assessment of the BN7020-17E. But I just put it back on, I did not wear it today, I wore the EcoZilla. I am a dive watch "Junkie", I guess. Riding the Harley in AM. Have good evening.


----------



## Robotaz

Glockcubed said:


> The Spring drive is the SBDB013. i agree with your assessment of the BN7020-17E. But I just put it back on, I did not wear it today, I wore the EcoZilla. I am a dive watch "Junkie", I guess. Riding the Harley in AM. Have good evening.


My SD Tuna is the 009 with the engraved crown. They're both awesome.


----------



## Worker

Can I ask you guys if the movt used in the BN7020 is a different one than used some of the other 'Zillas?

Is it unique to this Watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Worker said:


> Can I ask you guys if the movt used in the BN7020 is a different one than used some of the other 'Zillas?
> 
> Is it unique to this Watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is unique. If you google "Citizen J210" the only watch that comes up is this Promaster.


----------



## Robotaz

I will echo the previous comment regarding the strap. It is very hard. But I'll add that it's unwieldy and frustrating to put the watch on and take it off. It makes an Iso seem like a dream, and I get very frustrated at times with Isos.


----------



## Worker

Robotaz said:


> I believe it is unique. If you google "Citizen J210" the only watch that comes up is this Promaster.


Yeah, that's all I could come up with as well.

Thank you for the confirmation.

Does the head of the watch feel too top heavy or does it sit comfortably? I think my BN0176-8E has the same strap and I know its not the best. I would imagine this watch must be leaps and bounds in terms of quality ahead of my my newer Zilla since the cost is considerably more. Anyone own both that can comment?

BTW...I won't complain if you guys post some more pics!! These watches look tremendous!


----------



## watchw

A YouTube video review won't hurt either (;


----------



## Watchclock2017

Hi all, First time here to post:

This a great watch. The watch is pretty light weight for its size.

For 2 latest videos search: CITIZEN Promaster Eco Drive Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) 






and

Citizen Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) Under Water Lume 






on youtube (by Watch/see Like)

Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

Thanks for joining to advertise your videos.

This stuff has really picked up lately.


----------



## Watchclock2017

I had to call citizen to see why there was no warranty certificate or booklet in the box. Citizen company told that it already comes with the 5 warranty (no need for the card/paper)+ Registering online extends the warranty by 1 additional year!


----------



## Robotaz

Watchclock2017 said:


> I had to call citizen to see why there was no warranty certificate or booklet in the box. Citizen company told that it already comes with the 5 warranty (no need for the card/paper)+ Registering online extends the warranty by 1 additional year!


I have also inquired and will not accept that reasoning. The 09E model has a manual. The 17E should, too.


----------



## Watchclock2017

The watch sits pretty nicely/comfortably for my wrist. I had to get used to not hitting the watch on to the doors, desks, etc. since the watch is bulky (not weight wise). This watch screams quality. I can't say enough, this watch has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Watchclock2017

.........and the watch case/box that came with the 17E is a smaller box (compared to 09E).


----------



## Robotaz

Looks like the pegged-full PR indicator never shows full. It's been in plenty of light, including window sills, and it's not going higher.

Which of course begs the question: where is the real empty?

The movement has a EOL indicator mode, so I really see no use for the PR indicator now that I see it doesn't really match the markings on the dial.


----------



## Marrin

Robotaz said:


> Looks like the pegged-full PR indicator never shows full. It's been in plenty of light, including window sills, and it's not going higher.
> 
> Which of course begs the question: where is the real empty?
> 
> The movement has a EOL indicator mode, so I really see no use for the PR indicator now that I see it doesn't really match the markings on the dial.


If you check your manual you will see Citizen has four levels of power reserve, so full is when the needle points at the fourth segment like yours, it doesn't have a linear power reserve that shows each minute of power reserve like mechanical watches, if you check the manual it will tell you how the lowest level is displayed, but since this is an ISO certified diver it will probably have an EOL meaning the seconds hand will tick in 2 second increments once it is VERY low

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Robotaz

We didn't get manuals.

Edit - But you know what? Now that I think about it my Altichron Cirrus with the J280 has a similar PR indicator and it sits nice and squared in the middle of the last two marks. These push higher towards the last one and are deceiving.


----------



## Dave W

Marrin said:


> If you check your manual you will see Citizen has four levels of power reserve, so full is when the needle points at the fourth segment like yours, it doesn't have a linear power reserve that shows each minute of power reserve like mechanical watches, if you check the manual it will tell you how the lowest level is displayed, but since this is an ISO certified diver it will probably have an EOL meaning the seconds hand will tick in 2 second increments once it is VERY low
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


I think this is correct. I have a Citizen Skyhawk A-T with the power reserve meter on the dial and it does the exact same thing. When the watch is fully charged the indicator needle is centered in the fourth quadrant. When the power reserve in the watch drops off due to lack light exposure, the needle drops and centers itself in the third quadrant and so on.

As an aside, my Skyhawk power level meter has only dropped to the third quadrant a couple of times, and that was right after I received the watch new about eight months ago from the AD and it had been in its dark box for who knows how long. Ever since, I have worn the watch regularly, the power meter has never once dipped from the "full" level.

Dave


----------



## Robotaz

I just wish the PR hand was centered. It just looks off and distracting to me.


----------



## bmdaia

IMHO Citizen cannot even approach to go up against the 1,000M Tunas. Both models have been recorded functioning over 3,000M beneath the Sea of Japan. I think the 8L35 auto might have actually hit 4,000M. The Tunas are incomparable.



wolfpack1995 said:


> definitely intended to go up against the Tuna's


----------



## Robotaz

bmdaia said:


> IMHO Citizen cannot even approach to go up against the 1,000M Tunas. Both models have been recorded functioning over 3,000M beneath the Sea of Japan. I think the 8L35 auto might have actually hit 4,000M. The Tunas are incomparable.


Having seen the tests, knowing about JAMSTEC, owned them all, etc., I have to say that I disagree with the term incomparable.

We will never know unless Citizen runs them down that far until they fail.

I wouldn't be surprised if this Zilla did 10K.


----------



## Watchclock2017

.....Citizen claims that this watch was functioning well at depths far greater than 1,000 meters when attached to Shinkai6500 (submersible that can go 6500m under water). It would have been nice to state and boast about the exact depth!!


----------



## Robotaz

Well I was wrong about my J280 PR indicator. It points high into the zone also.

I guess it's normal, but it's not what I consider high-level fit and finish.

At least both watches hit the seconds marks perfectly.


----------



## Robotaz

Here's the new Zilla's auto brother. They are so similar in so many ways despite their differences.

And I'm just going to throw out there that this is a great testament to Greg Thumm's effort in the short time he had to make Bulova something special before Citizen ripped him.


----------



## watchw

Let's be realistic, no one is going to dive to 1000 meters anytime soon... 
If you say the Tuna's lume is better, or that they have a better build quality, that's a legitimate claim...


----------



## Robotaz

watchw said:


> Let's be realistic, no one is going to dive to 1000 meters anytime soon...
> If you say the Tuna's lume is better, or that they have a better build quality, that's a legitimate claim...


But they may dive to 200M over and over and over. Question is: will the Seiko L gasket hold up as long as the (seemingly) overbuilt Promaster?

We'll never know, but it's fun to wonder. At least it is for some of us.


----------



## Glockcubed

Robotaz, Is this Bulova any, good? I saw it, can get it, Just wandering if it's worth 1200?


----------



## Robotaz

Glockcubed said:


> Robotaz, Is this Bulova any, good? I saw it, can get it, Just wandering if it's worth 1200?


I love mine, but paid about $850 from an AD. $1200 is a lot.

It's a great watch though if you don't mind the non-hacking Miyota. Mine keeps incredible time, and can be replace for practically nothing.


----------



## Worker

@ Robotaz & Glockcubed,

You guys have any more pics of you BN7020's?? The previous stuff you posted looks tremendous, but still not a lot out there to look at and I know I don't speak only for myself when I say if you can post a few more we'd love it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

What pictures do you want? We've posted quite a few around the forums. Need specifics.


----------



## Tom939

Good afternoon/morning all. I've just taken delivery of 17E and overall very happy with the purchase. It is a tad on the large side (as many have mentioned previously) but I knew what to expect based on comments/feedback here so wished to thank all for allowing to make a fairly informed decision! I have just one question and wondered if you could help please (for those with the watch), did the box include a wetsuit extension strap? Mine was without and wondered if this is the norm. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Robotaz said:


> What pictures do you want? We've posted quite a few around the forums. Need specifics.


Maybe some outdoor shot or wrist shots outdoors. Would like to see it out in the elements a bit more. If possible, a couple more wrist shots with the one of the 300m tuna's in comparison would be terrific!!

Apologies if I sound too greedy, just like the watch quite a bit!! 

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Robotaz

I posted vs. Emperor pics and don't have a 300m Tuna to compare.

Let me find some other stuff in the watch box this weekend. 


______________________

Disclosure: My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.


----------



## Robotaz

Tom939 said:


> Good afternoon/morning all. I've just taken delivery of 17E and overall very happy with the purchase. It is a tad on the large side (as many have mentioned previously) but I knew what to expect based on comments/feedback here so wished to thank all for allowing to make a fairly informed decision! I have just one question and wondered if you could help please (for those with the watch), did the box include a wetsuit extension strap? Mine was without and wondered if this is the norm. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Both 17E and 09E versions come with the extension. You should see a slot for it to the right in the box. 17E does not come with manual or warranty card.

______________________

Disclosure: My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.


----------



## Worker

Robotaz said:


> I posted vs. Emperor pics and don't have a 300m Tuna to compare.
> 
> Let me find some other stuff in the watch box this weekend.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Disclosure: My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.


Thanks a bunch Robotaz!!!

Anything is very much appreciated!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom939

Robotaz said:


> Both 17E and 09E versions come with the extension. You should see a slot for it to the right in the box. 17E does not come with manual or warranty card.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Disclosure: My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.


Thanks, Robotaz! I'll be contacting the supplier. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

Worker said:


> @ Robotaz & Glockcubed,
> 
> You guys have any more pics of you BN7020's?? The previous stuff you posted looks tremendous, but still not a lot out there to look at and I know I don't speak only for myself when I say if you can post a few more we'd love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. I will get out on Sunday and see what I can do.


----------



## Worker

Thanks Glockcubed!!!


----------



## Robotaz

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## Worker

Thanks for the wrist shot Robotaz!!! Looks superb!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Worker said:


> Thanks for the wrist shot Robotaz!!! Looks superb!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm wearing it a lot. Thoughts are: it's awesome enough to wear over 50 other watches, the strap is a complete and total biotch, and it's still huge.

If you like low key watches like me, and don't want eye candy for all the douches around you, this one you'll have to think about. It's huge. People notice it. I just fold my arms and hide it at the bar.

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## Watchclock2017

Tom939 said:


> Good afternoon/morning all. I've just taken delivery of 17E and overall very happy with the purchase. It is a tad on the large side (as many have mentioned previously) but I knew what to expect based on comments/feedback here so wished to thank all for allowing to make a fairly informed decision! I have just one question and wondered if you could help please (for those with the watch), did the box include a wetsuit extension strap? Mine was without and wondered if this is the norm. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations for your new watch.
This video link below (starting at 2:38) has the 17E box visual details (comes with wet suit extension).


----------



## Worker

Robotaz said:


> I'm wearing it a lot. Thoughts are: it's awesome enough to wear over 50 other watches, the strap is a complete and total biotch, and it's still huge.
> 
> If you like low key watches like me, and don't want eye candy for all the douches around you, this one you'll have to think about. It's huge. People notice it. I just fold my arms and hide it at the bar.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Disclosure:
> 1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff.
> 2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.
> 3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


Glad to hear you're getting a bunch of wear out of it.

I really think it looks killer!! Thank you again for the additional pic!


----------



## Watchclock2017

*
Here are some WRISTIES (selfies of wrist) with the watch!*


----------



## Worker

Thanks Watchclock!!!

What size is your wrist?

That looks good on your wrist for sure!


----------



## Watchclock2017

Worker said:


> Thanks Watchclock!!!
> 
> What size is your wrist?
> 
> That looks good on your wrist for sure!


_I usually buckle it to the 3rd hole in the strap for a snug fit._


----------



## Robotaz

I'm on hole #6 on the strap.


----------



## Watchclock2017

Today's Wristies.


----------



## Glockcubed

Sorry All, I did not get any photos on of the BN7020-17E as I had promised. I will this weekend. I have it back on and I have to say, I love this watch it is so comfortable and I have had may compliments.


----------



## Worker

Looking forward to some of your pics! 

Thanks!


----------



## watchw

Best looking diver of 2017!


----------



## ArtDirik

anyone know if there are any strap adapters for this model yet?


----------



## cnl290903

I am new to this forum but recently purchased BN7020-17E from AZFT. It seems it sold out pretty quick. Wanted to know if anyone knows the width of the band. I love the watch, but wanted to look for a deployment clasp , so I can get in and out of the watch faster.


----------



## Worker

cnl290903 said:


> I am new to this forum but recently purchased BN7020-17E from AZFT. It seems it sold out pretty quick. Wanted to know if anyone knows the width of the band. I love the watch, but wanted to look for a deployment clasp , so I can get in and out of the watch faster.


Welcome to the forum! 

Do you have any pics to share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Worker said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Do you have any pics to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

cnl290903 said:


> I am new to this forum but recently purchased BN7020-17E from AZFT. It seems it sold out pretty quick. Wanted to know if anyone knows the width of the band. I love the watch, but wanted to look for a deployment clasp , so I can get in and out of the watch faster.


No clue on that, but there will eventually be adapters for other straps.

The lug width should be in reviews somewhere, but the proprietary setup will make info scarce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnl290903

Thank You guys ! I got some pics. I have always been a mechanical watch guy, but this watch was just screaming at me lol.
It is my first Citizen watch too.


----------



## Worker

Thanks for sharing those pics!!

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

Good afternoon. I have an 8" wrist. It does ride high, but not as bad as I had expected. I have not hit it on anything, yet.







Here is a comparison shot with the Casio Frogman GWF-D1000B-1.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Worker

Oh thank you!! 

That's a great comparison for me as I own the D1000 frog. 

Looks a bit thicker but not too awful much. 

Appreciate the help!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

Could you please post a pic of the Frogman next to the Citizen, but showing their face this time? Thanks!


----------



## Watchclock2017

Watchclock2017 said:


> Hi all, First time here to post:
> This a great watch. The watch is pretty light weight for its size. For 2 latest videos search: CITIZEN Promaster Eco Drive Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E)
> 
> 
> 
> and Citizen Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) Under Water Lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on youtube (by Watch/see Like)
> Thanks


*Watch charge in Solar eclipse [Eco Drive] *b-)*
Today 8/21/2017 *;-)


----------



## lwendt33

I like how Citizen made the 5,10,15, 20 numbers larger than 25, 35, 40 etc. They also made the 30 and 45 larger(15 min intervals). 120 click bezel is really nice too.


----------



## hasto092

I've been watching this piece for a while now and I nearly pulled the trigger last night. BUT I can't jump that last hurdle in my mind that says it's not much of an upgrade from my BN2021 or BN0175. I do want it, but the price and what I said is making me baulk. It does look awesome though. Damn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchw

Do iiit
I don't think you can compare it to the bn2021
It's like Citizen's version of the Tuna
You must have it(=


----------



## hasto092

watchw said:


> Do iiit
> I don't think you can compare it to the bn2021
> It's like Citizen's version of the Tuna
> You must have it(=


THAT. ISN'T. HELPING!!! LOL


----------



## clyde_frog

hasto092 said:


> THAT. ISN'T. HELPING!!! LOL


I'll help put you off it: It's way too big and wouldn't look out of place on a chain around Flavor Flavs neck. On some of the photos in here by 1 particular poster it pretty much looked like a clock strapped to his wrist. if you like that kind of thing though then my post probably actually doesn't help but rather makes you want it more haha.


----------



## Worker

hasto092 said:


> I've been watching this piece for a while now and I nearly pulled the trigger last night. BUT I can't jump that last hurdle in my mind that says it's not much of an upgrade from my BN2021 or BN0175. I do want it, but the price and what I said is making me baulk. It does look awesome though. Damn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm having the same battle and feel it really looks like my BN0176.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

I don't think so... 
Again, it's like a Seiko baby Tuna and the real 1000 meters Tuna.. 
Totally different materials, build quality, specs, water resistance, amazing wrist presence. 
I wish i could afford it one day.


----------



## lwendt33

Agreed, Totally different build quality for BN7020. These are put together by hand and only 35 are produced everyday due to quality control and the sterile environment they are built in. I have bn0175, bn2029, and just got bn7020. It is the highest quality and has better components like sapphire crystal compared to mineral or crystal glass on other models. You can get it from Macy's (an AD) for around $900 off retail ($2300)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

The fit and finish on this is fantastic. It does sit high, but very comfortable. Here is photo comparison with one of my frogs:


----------



## watchw

Thanks! 
Incredible picture(=
I have the Frogman so it ia very helpful


----------



## lwendt33

For guys on the fence about this watch, here is the article that talks about how it is built and features it has, as well as, the research that went into it. Jared has it for $1725, and they are a AD as well. With an AD you can get the 6 yr warranty from Citizen (1yr additional for registering the watch).

https://www.horbiter.com/en/citizen...ssional-diver-1000-BN7020-09E-watch-hands-on/


----------



## Watchclock2017

One of *my FAVORITE* watches!!


----------



## hasto092

So do any of the Suppapart adapters work with it, or are we waiting on them to catch up? 

I'm pretty positive I will grab this watch in the next few weeks. Just sorting out who's cheaper on the interweb and which country to import it from. 

Australian prices are ridiculous as per normal. 

Gav


----------



## watchw

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn7020-17e.html
1380$
Cheapest i have seen


----------



## Watchclock2017

watchw said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn7020-17e.html
> 1380$
> Cheapest i have seen


Please check the warranty details for Jomashop. Citizen accepts warranty from AD only. Please refer to WATCHUSEEK Thread: Can somebody explain the Jomashop warranty?


----------



## Watchclock2017

*Wearing it everyday.......*


----------



## cnl290903

I also almost bought from Jomashop at first but found out they are not authorize, So I canceled right away. I've read the countless horror stories about their in house warranty. I hopped over to Arizona Fine Time and found the same price at $1380, so I pulled the trigger right away. Buying from authorize dealer and registering your watch gets you an additional year from Citizen totaling 6 years. 

Anyone on the fence about buying the watch. It is definitely worth it!


----------



## cnl290903

I forgot to mention. I also contacted Supparts and the adapter for the watch we will be available end of October. Love the watch but want a new band+ deployment clasp for quick ease in and out of the watch.


----------



## Watchclock2017

This watch has been under water, in rain and due to its bulk it has been hit (unintentionally) several times on desks, doors, walls, etc.....but I don't see any scratches yet. |>


----------



## Robotaz

cnl290903 said:


> I forgot to mention. I also contacted Supparts and the adapter for the watch we will be available end of October. Love the watch but want a new band+ deployment clasp for quick ease in and out of the watch.


That's great info. I don't think I'm going to buy any, but it's a big development in the story of this watch. Thanks for the leg work.


----------



## Robotaz

cnl290903 said:


> I also almost bought from Jomashop at first but found out they are not authorize, So I canceled right away. I've read the countless horror stories about their in house warranty. I hopped over to Arizona Fine Time and found the same price at $1380, so I pulled the trigger right away. Buying from authorize dealer and registering your watch gets you an additional year from Citizen totaling 6 years.
> 
> Anyone on the fence about buying the watch. It is definitely worth it!


I bought mine at AZFT, too.


----------



## Watchclock2017

*
Lume Image- Pretty bright!!*


----------



## Robotaz

That's a very generous lume shot, approaching oleaginous. It's time lapsed, right? Mine wouldn't look like that charged 5 miles from the surface of the sun.


----------



## Watchclock2017

Robotaz said:


> That's a very generous lume shot, approaching oleaginous. It's time lapsed, right? Mine wouldn't look like that charged 5 miles from the surface of the sun.


This was taken right after entering a dark room from bright sunlight, just from a camera app on the phone.


----------



## Robotaz

Watchclock2017 said:


> This was taken right after entering a dark room from bright sunlight, just from a camera app on the phone.


Well, for the record, to those who care, the lume on these watches is not even close to a $250 Seiko turtle. It's not terrible, but it's not what I would call respectable. The markers have lume so thin that you can see tiny black splotches through it. Oddly, my Bulova Sea King auto blows it away.

The watch is still really cool, but the lume sticks out as lacking when you consider the watch' features and how they relate to a "professional diver".


----------



## Watchclock2017

Watchclock2017 said:


> This was taken right after entering a dark room from bright sunlight, just from a camera app on the phone.


More of Lume images......


----------



## Watchclock2017

Robotaz said:


> Well, for the record, to those who care, the lume on these watches is not even close to a $250 Seiko turtle. It's not terrible, but it's not what I would call respectable. The markers have lume so thin that you can see tiny black splotches through it. Oddly, my Bulova Sea King auto blows it away.
> 
> The watch is still really cool, but the lume sticks out as lacking when you consider the watch' features and how they relate to a "professional diver".


*I agree, the lumes in Seiko turtles are like torch lights! But the Lume in this Citizen 1000m is good as well.*


----------



## hasto092

cnl290903 said:


> I also almost bought from Jomashop at first but found out they are not authorize, So I canceled right away. I've read the countless horror stories about their in house warranty. I hopped over to Arizona Fine Time and found the same price at _*$1380,*_ so I pulled the trigger right away. Buying from authorize dealer and registering your watch gets you an additional year from Citizen totaling 6 years.
> 
> Anyone on the fence about buying the watch. It is definitely worth it!


I hopped onto AZFT and they have it for pre-order at $1725 now. Still not a bad price when converted, but dunno what international postage is yet.

Gav


----------



## cnl290903

hasto092 said:


> I hopped onto AZFT and they have it for pre-order at $1725 now. Still not a bad price when converted, but dunno what international postage is yet.
> 
> Gav


Just call AZFT that you are from the forum and members paid $1380. Hopefully they will match the price. If you want I can also upload the receipt too!

:-!


----------



## hasto092

cnl290903 said:


> Just call AZFT that you are from the forum and members paid $1380. Hopefully they will match the price. If you want I can also upload the receipt too!
> 
> :-!


Fantastic, thanks for that. I just gotta find out the time difference from here to there and not ring them too early/late.

EDIT: Right now it is 2220 there (at time of writing), so I guess I have to wait LOL

Cheers mate.

Gav


----------



## watchw

Regarding the lume
I had 2 different bn2024 one with lume so bad it was ridiculous, the other one was much better. 
It's not consistent. 
I guess this is what's happening here. 

Robotaz you got one with weak lume, and Watchclock2017 got one with good lume. 
It's only a guess of course so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Watchclock2017

_
I like the bezel extensions/grooves (like a circular saw) for easy grip for rotating the bezel. _


----------



## watchw

This is the most brutal looking diver I have seen lol


----------



## cnl290903

watchw said:


> Regarding the lume
> I had 2 different bn2024 one with lume so bad it was ridiculous, the other one was much better.
> It's not consistent.
> I guess this is what's happening here.
> 
> Robotaz you got one with weak lume, and Watchclock2017 got one with good lume.
> It's only a guess of course so take it with a grain of salt.


It can happened. But my watch also has strong lumes. I'll upload pics later


----------



## Robotaz

watchw said:


> Regarding the lume
> I had 2 different bn2024 one with lume so bad it was ridiculous, the other one was much better.
> It's not consistent.
> I guess this is what's happening here.
> 
> Robotaz you got one with weak lume, and Watchclock2017 got one with good lume.
> It's only a guess of course so take it with a grain of salt.


The lume is not different. It's a difference of opinion.


----------



## watchw

That's also possible. 
No company can touch Seiko in the lume department anyways.


----------



## cnl290903




----------



## Watchclock2017

Compared to Ecozilla BJ8050- (also included a lume shot for the Ecozilla BJ8050 300M)​


----------



## Robotaz

lol

I have to say this is a first for me. Please, more people drop $1600+ and let's talk lume.


----------



## cnl290903

I am really hoping Citizen makes a Titanium band for this watch. I would definitely buy one. Loving this watch alot and getting complements for being a unique looking piece of time


----------



## Robotaz

I've never had a watch that seemed to always be dirty, and so demanding in terms of cleaning after wear. Still awesome. Just an observation. And I still hate the strap. I'm worried it's going to break as it ages. It's so stiff.


----------



## lwendt33

It isn't as stiff as ecozilla and not too soft like the band on bn0176. I like it better than both of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz

lwendt33 said:


> It isn't as stiff as ecozilla and not too soft like the band on bn0176. I like it better than both of those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's way worse than the ecozilla I owned.


----------



## Watchclock2017

Robotaz said:


> I've never had a watch that seemed to always be dirty, and so demanding in terms of cleaning after wear. Still awesome. Just an observation. And I still hate the strap. I'm worried it's going to break as it ages. It's so stiff.


I agree, this watch gets dirty, hard to clean as well due to its grooves and ridges!


----------



## Watchclock2017

Watchclock2017 said:


> _Hi all, First time here to post:_
> _This a great watch. The watch is pretty light weight for its size. For 2 latest videos search: CITIZEN Promaster Eco Drive Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) _
> 
> 
> 
> _ and Citizen Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) Under Water Lume _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ on youtube (by Watch/see Like)_
> _Thanks_


Hands down, _one of my favorite watches!!_


----------



## dscustoms

Can someone do better comparison pics with the bn2024? I'm trying to imagine how much larger it could be. $1300 ish is a lot more reasonable than the initial estimates. Drives up my desire.


----------



## Glockcubed

I stepped outside for just a few minutes with the dog and this is what I got:








Great Lume


----------



## cnl290903

all the dirt collected each day gets washed out when I shower lol


----------



## Worker

*Can someone do better comparison pics with the bn2024? I'm trying to imagine how much larger it could be. $1300 ish is a lot more reasonable than the initial estimates. Drives up my desire.*

Would like to see pics of that as well if anyone can do it.


----------



## Watchclock2017

Macy's online (Citizen AD) is offering BN7020-17E for $1564(US) (_after a 15% off code LBDAY; Promotion ends on Sep 4, 2017_).

Posted August 30th, 2017


----------



## lwendt33

Watchclock2017 said:


> Macy's online (Citizen AD) is offering BN7020-17E for $1564(US) (_after a 15% off code LBDAY; Promotion ends on Sep 4, 2017_).
> 
> Posted August 30th, 2017


I got it with a similar deal from macys where got 25% off then additional 15% off. If u open an acct you get an additional $100 off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchclock2017

lwendt33 said:


> I got it with a similar deal from macys where got 25% off then additional 15% off. If u open an acct you get an additional $100 off.


:-! :-!


----------



## lwendt33

Here is a video that talks about some of the cool features of the BN7020. Like the hands automatically locking the rotor that controls the hands if a microprocessor inside the watch detects a shock. The watch will not lose time if it gets bumped. Watch the whole video as it is references the BN7020 several times.


----------



## lwendt33

And speaking of luminant this quote was taken straight from the article in the link below. It is 2.2 times the afterglow brightness...

"Another innovation is in the luminant. I don't believe the luminous material itself is new, but Citizen paints a very generous portion of it on the hands and hour markers of the watch and claims that the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Diver 1000m has "2.2 times the afterglow brightness than a conventional paint even after 5 hours." This is possible, of course, given the traditionally huge hour markers and hands that many Citizen Promaster dive watch have had over the years. "

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-eco-drive-professional-diver-1000m-watch/


----------



## Watchclock2017

:-!PRO DIVER :-!


----------



## Robotaz

lwendt33 said:


> And speaking of luminant this quote was taken straight from the article in the link below. It is 2.2 times the afterglow brightness...
> 
> "Another innovation is in the luminant. I don't believe the luminous material itself is new, but Citizen paints a very generous portion of it on the hands and hour markers of the watch and claims that the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Diver 1000m has "2.2 times the afterglow brightness than a conventional paint even after 5 hours." This is possible, of course, given the traditionally huge hour markers and hands that many Citizen Promaster dive watch have had over the years. "
> 
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-eco-drive-professional-diver-1000m-watch/


Sorry. I still think the lume sucks at this price on a diver.


----------



## lwendt33

Just showing people the specs that Citizen claims. There is more to this watch than the lume which was one reason for posting the 2 articles about the technology put into it. I tested the lume last night and it stayed well lite for me for about 5-6 hours but that is just my personal experience.



Robotaz said:


> Sorry. I still think the lume sucks at this price on a diver.


----------



## Robotaz

lwendt33 said:


> Just showing people the specs that Citizen claims. There is more to this watch than the lume which was one reason for posting the 2 articles about the technology put into it. I tested the lume last night and it stayed well lite for me for about 5-6 hours but that is just my personal experience.


Lots more than the lume. I love mine, quirks and all.


----------



## Watchclock2017

lwendt33 said:


> And speaking of luminant this quote was taken straight from the article in the link below. It is 2.2 times the afterglow brightness...
> 
> "Another innovation is in the luminant. I don't believe the luminous material itself is new, but Citizen paints a very generous portion of it on the hands and hour markers of the watch and claims that the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Diver 1000m has "2.2 times the afterglow brightness than a conventional paint even after 5 hours." This is possible, of course, given the traditionally huge hour markers and hands that many Citizen Promaster dive watch have had over the years. "
> 
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-eco-drive-professional-diver-1000m-watch/


This watch's Lume Video: 



:-!


----------



## Robotaz

Watchclock2017 said:


> This watch's Lume Video:
> 
> 
> 
> :-!


LOL


----------



## roninja

After reading the reviews, I think I'll just wait until the Suppa Parts come out and the price drops. Yes, 1000m and a sapphire crystal is nice, but $1400 is just too steep. With the price of suppa parts and getting them installed, it's going to cost close to $1500. I already have two Ecozillas (the BJ8050-08E and the BN0175-08E) and they're both fitted with Suppa Parts and I'm satisfied with them. Even though they're only waterproof to 300m and have mineral crystals instead of sapphire, they're still both very good and reliable watches. Although I believe that the BJ8050-08E was a little too heavy on the wrist, the BN0175-08E was just right, with no problems whatsoever. While this watch will definitely be on my wishlist for the near future, I have no plans to getting it just yet.


----------



## hasto092

I couldn't help myself. I can't afford it, BUT I got it anyway. FFS, I have a problem LOL. Can't wait for it to turn up. New club member 

Best price I could find...



Cheers

Gav


----------



## hasto092

So this arrived today 

Very happy with it AND it is the first watch where i am happy with the rubber strap. Very comfy and fits nicely.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I'm really surprised to hear someone call this strap comfy. Makes me wonder how many rubber straps you've tried. It's literally, by far, the worst strap I've ever owned for comfort. It's so stiff that I worry it will crack as it ages.


----------



## watchw

@hasto092
Congrats, how are you liking it compared to your emperor Tuna?


----------



## hasto092

Robotaz said:


> I'm really surprised to hear someone call this strap comfy. Makes me wonder how many rubber straps you've tried. It's literally, by far, the worst strap I've ever owned for comfort. It's so stiff that I worry it will crack as it ages.


Mate I'm as surprised as anyone. As soon as Suppaparts have their adapter out its goneski though.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

watchw said:


> @hasto092
> Congrats, how are you liking it compared to your emperor Tuna?


Right now as it sits on the wrist it feels better than the Emperor. I don't know why. Overall though I would lean towards the Seiko if I had to flip one. 
Lume is just terrible in keeping with Citizen approach towards that.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

hasto092 said:


> Right now as it sits on the wrist it feels better than the Emperor. I don't know why. Overall though I would lean towards the Seiko if I had to flip one.
> Lume is just terrible in keeping with Citizen approach towards that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Wow. So we agree on the lume. Disagree on the strap. OK. Fair enough.

It's still an awesome watch. I'll be first to proclaim it.


----------



## Robotaz

I decided today that the next time I dive it is with this watch. It’s a great tool diver. This and the Darth are obvious picks. I favor this one due to the locking bezel. I find my tunas off a minute all the time and didn’t notice how. I want it to lock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchclock2017

Watchclock2017 said:


> _Hi all, First time here to post:_
> _This a great watch. The watch is pretty light weight for its size. For 2 latest videos search: CITIZEN Promaster Eco Drive Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) _
> 
> 
> 
> _ and Citizen Professional Diver 1000M WATCH (BN7020-17E) Under Water Lume _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ on youtube (by Watch/see Like)_
> _Thanks_


....was changing the date on the watch and saw the orange color gasket for the crown. That's pretty cool, didn't notice it previously......|>


----------



## Robotaz

Yeah it’s to let you know it’s out.


----------



## Watchclock2017

......really nice watch!!:-!


----------



## johnnmiller1

I agree, though I don't wear mine as much as I did when I first bought it. The size is a bit prohibitive. Still, it's an awesome beast of a watch and the lume in mine is pretty good. Maybe not Seiko good, but certainly better than most divers I've had.


----------



## hasto092

Got in touch with Suppaparts ref adapters and they reckon end of November. Just a heads up for those interested in removing the rubber.


----------



## obiwanjak

Latest from Suppaparts - expect the adapters to drop on the website within a few days.


----------



## hasto092

They're out, Suppaparts have some new kit for the 7020. Prices are a bit steep and the new bracelet looks great. Placed my order 

https://suppaparts.com/BN-Adapters.php

Gav


----------



## Robotaz

hasto092 said:


> They're out, Suppaparts have some new kit for the 7020. Prices are a bit steep and the new bracelet looks great. Placed my order
> 
> https://suppaparts.com/BN-Adapters.php
> 
> Gav


Bracelet being the 22mm that says it's for the BN adapters?


----------



## hasto092

Robotaz said:


> Bracelet being the 22mm that says it's for the BN adapters?


I don't know what you're saying. It's a 24mm width.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Only

Robotaz said:


> I decided today that the next time I dive it is with this watch. It's a great tool diver. This and the Darth are obvious picks. I favor this one due to the locking bezel. I find my tunas off a minute all the time and didn't notice how. I want it to lock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dear sir
Since you have both the tuna and the citizen bn7020
Which has better bezel action? Which is more solid clicks?
Does the citizen have a relaible strong caliber that can last a life time and easily serviceable if needed?


----------



## Robotaz

hasto092 said:


> I don't know what you're saying. It's a 24mm width.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Look at their strap section. It says the 22mm bracelet fits the BN adapters.

Maybe I missed something, but it sounds like you're talking about the 24mm bracelet that isn't for any particular adapter or watch.


----------



## Robotaz

Only said:


> Dear sir
> Since you have both the tuna and the citizen bn7020
> Which has better bezel action? Which is more solid clicks?
> Does the citizen have a relaible strong caliber that can last a life time and easily serviceable if needed?


Citizen has a locking bezel, Tuna does not. It's hard to rate bezel action for the locker, but they are both excellent. I have two tunas, Emperor Rose and Spring. Similar bezels, but Citizen is totally different.

Citizen has an Eco Drive that will go forever. My Tunas will need painfully expensive services at some point.


----------



## Only

Robotaz said:


> Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sir
> Since you have both the tuna and the citizen bn7020
> Which has better bezel action? Which is more solid clicks?
> Does the citizen have a relaible strong caliber that can last a life time and easily serviceable if needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen has a locking bezel, Tuna does not. It's hard to rate bezel action for the locker, but they are both excellent. I have two tunas, Emperor Rose and Spring. Similar bezels, but Citizen is totally different.
> 
> Citizen has an Eco Drive that will go forever. My Tunas will need painfully expensive services at some point.
Click to expand...

What expensive service will the tuna need other than the battery change and the pressure test?
And do you think the ecodrive caliber a quality quartz movement as the seiko 7c46 ?


----------



## hasto092

Robotaz said:


> Look at their strap section. It says the 22mm bracelet fits the BN adapters.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but it sounds like you're talking about the 24mm bracelet that isn't for any particular adapter or watch.


Aaaah, OK.

I am interested in the 24mm but baulk at the price.

I spose the differing bracelets will have a 24mm end piece but be either 22mm or 24mm in strap width.

Mine is being delivered on Monday, coming from Thailand so quick postage to me, so I will decide whether or not to get a bracelet.

Gav


----------



## Robotaz

Only said:


> What expensive service will the tuna need other than the battery change and the pressure test?
> And do you think the ecodrive caliber a quality quartz movement as the seiko 7c46 ?


I don't own a quartz tuna. You wouldn't have an expensive service if you are talking about quartz tuna.


----------



## hasto092

New adapters arrived today, 5mins to set up.

Picture heavy...























Sorry about so many pics, but someone might like them and decide to get a set of adapters.

Gav


----------



## HarryKro66

Hello,

by by the way: does anybody know the difference between 

BN7020-17e and

BN7020-09e ?

is it just a thing concerning US market and Europe market?

I live in Germany and here the model name ist BN7020-09e.

thanx for any information.

greetings Harald


----------



## hasto092

HarryKro66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> by by the way: does anybody know the difference between
> 
> BN7020-17e and
> 
> BN7020-09e ?
> 
> is it just a thing concerning US market and Europe market?
> 
> I live in Germany and here the model name ist BN7020-09e.
> 
> thanx for any information.
> 
> greetings Harald


G'day,

There is only one difference and that is the packaging. The box is bigger for the 09e.

I heard there are two designators because of two regions that you already hinted at.

The watch however is the same.

Gav


----------



## HarryKro66

Hello Gav,

also so for this information a big „thank you“!

greetings

Harald


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY

hasto092 said:


> New adapters arrived today, 5mins to set up.
> 
> Picture heavy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about so many pics, but someone might like them and decide to get a set of adapters.
> 
> Gav


Question, when you buy those adapters do you have to buy that plate secures the adapters?


----------



## Only

Have anyone seen this citizen disassembled? To see how it is constructed ?


----------



## Only

Robotaz said:


> Worker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you guys if the movt used in the BN7020 is a different one than used some of the other 'Zillas?
> 
> Is it unique to this Watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is unique. If you google "Citizen J210" the only watch that comes up is this Promaster.
Click to expand...

Does any one know if this caliber (j210) aplastic or metal caliber?
And does the titanium case has the duratec finish like the old autozilla?


----------



## Bryden

Hi Harald, use the existing plate to cover the base of the adapters after fitting them. I have ordered this afternoon the 24mm bracelet and adapters, in the meantime I strapped myself to the beast for the obligatory wrist shot and will post the fitting of the new kit when it arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## amec

Love mine, wife hates it. Too chunky, she's right. But.
Cant wear it under either of my bike jackets but i don't care.
Every time i wear it, i love it.


----------



## shwesque

The watch has very muscular looks and appearance 
Wonderful design from citizen as a tool watch..
But there is a big downside from citizen, which is supplying this tool bad ass watch with a solar electric contolled movement rather than a respectable citizen automatic movement that will last forever and for many generations.
I don't mean any bad toward the ecodrive technology.
But a watch with this price range must have a long life automatic movement . That can be easily repaired by any qualified watch maker . Rather than supplying it with a solar movement that has many electric circuits that may sudden fail at any moment without a reason and the watch then had to be sent to citizen itself for repairs...
That is not the concept for tool diving watches..
Citizen advertising that there is some electronic sensors to detect any impact to the movemet and prevent the hands from any deviation resulting in bad timing.. as long as the movement contains electric circuits and sensors..it will be more subjected to failire probabilities...
I wish citizen add the same automatic movement in the old autozilla to this bad ass watch .

Cheers.


----------



## hasto092

Heads up please, can people stop PMing me to purchase adapter's. I don't sell them and I don't know where some of you got that idea. Also, if you wanna know where they come from then read the thread. It's amazing how many people have PMd me for adapter's, just crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,
I saw on a documentary the Citizen 1000m BN7020 assembly cross section.
Please search "Team Kuroshio" on Youtube if you want to see more.
Sorry if it was posted already.
I can not post the link.
Regards.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY

Does this watch have any of citizens protective coatings on the case of the watch to protect from scratches and such?


----------



## espiga

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Does this watch have any of citizens protective coatings on the case of the watch to protect from scratches and such?


From here:
PRODUCT-MARINE | PROMASTER-Official Site [CITIZEN]

This infromation:
Case size	52.5mm
Case material	Super Titanium™ (Duratect DLC+MRK+TIC)
Band material	Polyurethane
Crystal	Sapphire glass (Anti-reflective coating)
Calibre No.	J210


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## espiga

Hi Robotaz,

Thank you, very much for the pictures. Beautiful watch.
So far I could not find anything about the Caliber J210 used on this watch.
Did anybody find anything?

Best regards.


----------



## Robotaz

espiga said:


> Hi Robotaz,
> 
> Thank you, very much for the pictures. Beautiful watch.
> So far I could not find anything about the Caliber J210 used on this watch.
> Did anybody find anything?
> 
> Best regards.


I have no new info. Seems a bit mysterious to me.

@robotazky


----------



## HorologicOptic

Robotaz said:


> I have no new info. Seems a bit mysterious to me.
> 
> @robotazky


Any new info on the Caliber J210 now that we've moved into 2020? I am wondering if it is built to standards similar to the 7-jewel Seiko 7C46. I mentioned in a similar thread over in the Seiko forum that I don't believe Citizen could be bothered to tell us if they had gone through the extra effort and that it would be up to a WIS to tear down their Solarzilla...


----------



## Robotaz

HorologicOptic said:


> Any new info on the Caliber J210 now that we've moved into 2020? I am wondering if it is built to standards similar to the 7-jewel Seiko 7C46. I mentioned in a similar thread over in the Seiko forum that I don't believe Citizen could be bothered to tell us if they had gone through the extra effort and that it would be up to a WIS to tear down their Solarzilla...


It's just bad PR.

I had two of these and the second hand is clearly tight with a lot of torque. My experience is that it's a top notch quartz diver movement. No complaints at all. Add the power reserve and it's hard to beat.


----------



## cecil

Hello friends.Today,new with box.Absolute beast!I love it.My wrist 23cm and this watch is big!I didn't know what Solarzilly reminded me of, yes, the thread from my Russian Olympic dumbbell Vostok.


----------



## HorologicOptic

cecil said:


> Hello friends.Today,new with box.Absolute beast!I love it.My wrist 23cm and this watch is big!I didn't know what Solarzilly reminded me of, yes, the thread from my Russian Olympic dumbbell Vostok.


Congrats on the new acquisition! I'm digging the heavy fitting you used as a prop for the photo, great matching vibe.


----------



## cecil

thanks..


----------



## K2LINOS

My new toy....









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## HorologicOptic

K2LINOS said:


> My new toy....


Wow, what a monster of a watch! I hadn't seen such a clear illustration of just how thick this watch is until now.

Definitely a purpose built tool watch. Solid acquisition, thanks for sharing.

Edit: found an extreme comparision on ABlogToWatch - SolarZilla vs. Eco Drive One! Definitely representative of extreme outliers when it comes to case thickness, but even so it's entertaining to see these two ends of the spectrum on the same wrist!









Photo credit to ABlogToWatch, naturally. I do appreciate their extra efforts on the photography front, since not all watch news sites focus on it as much.


----------



## cecil

on sun and with new Supra adaptors and cheap but good president band..


----------



## Deco-stop

Long time lurker, first time posting. I am huge Citizen fan, especially the halo models that they release every so often. The 1000m Eco-drive diver has quickly become my all time favourite diver. Ridiculously over engineered and a joy to wear. Many feel that its retail price is too high but when you take into consideration the amount of development Citizen put into it, the cost can be justified. It's probably the most purpose built dive watch produced in the last few years. 

I came across a great video on Citizen Japans youtube page showing exactly what people here have wanted to see. The watch actually being tested by JASMTEC. Youtube's translating tool did a decent job translating what lead engineer was saying. Video goes into detail regarding how the case structure was developed, the gasket system used, how to the crystal is secured to the case etc. In the clip, a prototype of the watch was taken down to 1550m. I also own a 1000m Seiko Tuna and when I compare the build of the two, I have absolutely no doubt that the 1000m Citizen diver can easily match or exceed the 3000m plus depth test that the Seiko was subjected to. Enjoy


----------



## Deco-stop

Long time lurker, first time posting. I am huge Citizen fan, especially the halo models that they release every so often. The 1000m Eco-drive diver has quickly become my all time favourite diver. Ridiculously over engineered and a joy to wear. Many feel that its retail price is too high but when you take into consideration the amount of development Citizen put into it, the cost can be justified. It's probably the most purpose built dive watch produced in the last few years. 

I came across a great video on Citizen Japans youtube page showing exactly what people here have wanted to see. The watch actually being tested by JASMTEC. Youtube's translating tool did a decent job translating what lead engineer was saying. Video goes into detail regarding how the case structure was developed, the gasket system used, how to the crystal is secured to the case etc. In the clip, a prototype of the watch was taken down to 1550m. I also own a 1000m Seiko Tuna and when I compare the build of the two, I have absolutely no doubt that the 1000m Citizen diver can easily match or exceed the 3000m plus depth test that the Seiko was subjected to. Enjoy


----------



## Deco-stop

Deco-stop said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting. I am huge Citizen fan, especially the halo models that they release every so often. The 1000m Eco-drive diver has quickly become my all time favourite diver. Ridiculously over engineered and a joy to wear. Many feel that its retail price is too high but when you take into consideration the amount of development Citizen put into it, the cost can be justified. It's probably the most purpose built dive watch produced in the last few years.
> 
> I came across a great video on Citizen Japans youtube page showing exactly what people here have wanted to see. The watch actually being tested by JASMTEC. Youtube's translating tool did a decent job translating what lead engineer was saying. Video goes into detail regarding how the case structure was developed, the gasket system used, how to the crystal is secured to the case etc. In the clip, a prototype of the watch was taken down to 1550m. I also own a 1000m Seiko Tuna and when I compare the build of the two, I have absolutely no doubt that the 1000m Citizen diver can easily match or exceed the 3000m plus depth test that the Seiko was subjected to. Enjoy


I can't attach the link due being a new member and low post count. Copy and paste address below into your browser

youtube.com/watch?v=ClStd0uuFgg


----------



## scheersmarc

Just ordered one from dutyfreeisland.

What is the difference between the BN7020-09E and the BN7020-17E?

marc


----------



## scheersmarc

Just ordered one from dutyfreeisland.

What is the difference between the BN7020-09E and the BN7020-17E?

marc


----------



## Bryden

scheersmarc said:


> Just ordered one from dutyfreeisland.
> 
> What is the difference between the BN7020-09E and the BN7020-17E?
> 
> marc


Hi the 09E is for the Asian market and the 17E is for the US and Europe! Enjoy the beast and consider the bracelet modification too, it is nice to have 2 versions👍


----------



## scheersmarc

Bryden said:


> Hi the 09E is for the Asian market and the 17E is for the US and Europe! Enjoy the beast and consider the bracelet modification too, it is nice to have 2 versions&#55357;&#56397;


Hello,

I ordered the 09E from dutyfreeisland.
Same day I ordered the titanium bracelet at Suppa Parts, today is arrived!! Beautifil bracelet.

Looking forward to fit it to the watch.

Will keep you posted.

marc


----------



## scheersmarc

Bryden said:


> Hi the 09E is for the Asian market and the 17E is for the US and Europe! Enjoy the beast and consider the bracelet modification too, it is nice to have 2 versions👍


Hello,

I ordered the 09E from dutyfreeisland.
Same day I ordered the titanium bracelet at Suppa Parts, today is arrived!! Beautifil bracelet.

Looking forward to fit it to the watch.

Will keep you posted.

marc


----------



## HorologicOptic

Deco-stop said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting. I am huge Citizen fan, especially the halo models that they release every so often. The 1000m Eco-drive diver has quickly become my all time favourite diver. Ridiculously over engineered and a joy to wear. Many feel that its retail price is too high but when you take into consideration the amount of development Citizen put into it, the cost can be justified. It's probably the most purpose built dive watch produced in the last few years.
> 
> I came across a great video on Citizen Japans youtube page showing exactly what people here have wanted to see. The watch actually being tested by JASMTEC. Youtube's translating tool did a decent job translating what lead engineer was saying. Video goes into detail regarding how the case structure was developed, the gasket system used, how to the crystal is secured to the case etc. In the clip, a prototype of the watch was taken down to 1550m. I also own a 1000m Seiko Tuna and when I compare the build of the two, I have absolutely no doubt that the 1000m Citizen diver can easily match or exceed the 3000m plus depth test that the Seiko was subjected to. Enjoy


Welcome to the (posting) forums! I also lurked for years without an account, so that makes two of us.

Glad to hear you're enjoying the 1000m Citizen, it is something to behold. Thanks for sharing the video with us as well, I hadn't seen it before; since they've referenced the event I've wanted to see the video proof! Great stuff.


----------



## Cleef

Here's mine


----------



## Deco-stop

Cleef said:


> Here's mine


I came across your pic on Instagram while scanning for pics of this model. This very pic is what pushed me over the edge to buy one. Thanks Absolutely awesome diver!


----------



## Cleef

Deco-stop said:


> I came across your pic on Instagram while scanning for pics of this model. This very pic is what pushed me over the edge to buy one. Thanks Absolutely awesome diver!


Thank you! Yeah, it's an amazing watch. I love it


----------



## watcheyfella

I have just rebought this beastie again .
Shouldn't have sold the last one.

Also got a 55th anniversary 1000m tuna on the way.
Limited to 1100 worldwide.

Should make a nice pair.

It arrives tomorrow got it for a great price I couldn't resist .

Ordered the adapters from suppa as I couldn't get along with the original rubber.

Any one got any experience with the Titanium strap from Suppa looks awesome.

Getting excited now.

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul

watcheyfella said:


> I have just rebought this beastie again .
> Shouldn't have sold the last one.
> 
> Also got a 55th anniversary 1000m tuna on the way.
> Limited to 1100 worldwide.
> 
> Should make a nice pair.
> 
> It arrives tomorrow got it for a great price I couldn't resist .
> 
> Ordered the adapters from suppa as I couldn't get along with the original rubber.
> 
> Any one got any experience with the Titanium strap from Suppa looks awesome.
> 
> Getting excited now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


The Suppa bracelet is one of the nicest I own you can't go wrong with that combination 
Cheers Paul


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Thought I'd drop this comparison of the solarzilla and autozilla with side by side pics: Head-To-Head: Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Diver 1000M Titanium BN7020-09E Solarzilla versus Citizen Promaster Autozilla 1000m Titanium Divers Watch NH6930-09F (NH6931-06E)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Also, the sawtooth bezel seems to be inspired by these 1995 Promaster Sea watches.


----------

